# SF Support



## RAGE275 (Jan 19, 2011)

MOS's. A list of them if anyone can provide it. Fighting off the MED Board docs at this point. Pushing for MMRB if anyones familiar. I have contacts with Re-class branch so getting an MOS *SHOULDN'T* be an issue. But like anything else with the Army... But I'm just wondering what support roles fill the battalions or whatever. SFAS round 2 here again soon. (Maybe this time I'll actually get down there)

I'm really tired of the Army and all it's medical assholeness.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Dude I thought you just got into RGR regiment last year? Did you fuck yourself up or what?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 19, 2011)

Try Googling "SF Group MTOE," something might pop up.  My info is dated.

There are a whole lot of support MOSs in Group; can you narrow the fields down a bit?  Medical?  Maintenance?  Rigger?  Intel?  Cook?


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 19, 2011)

Basically, I pick 3 jobs. Then, HRC says "HERE YA GO!" So, we'll see. And Jab, yea it's been a few years. And I've got EFFED knees. Yay jumping 17 knot winds with no cloud cover in the fall...


----------



## Muppet (Jan 19, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Basically, I pick 3 jobs. Then, HRC says "HERE YA GO!" So, we'll see. And Jab, yea it's been a few years. And I've got EFFED knees. Yay jumping 17 knot winds with no cloud cover in the fall...



Sounds like how I messed my ankle up @ Bragg.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 19, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Basically, I pick 3 jobs. Then, HRC says "HERE YA GO!" So, we'll see. And Jab, yea it's been a few years. And I've got EFFED knees. Yay jumping 17 knot winds with no cloud cover in the fall...



That sucks bro, I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## AWP (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, the SIGDET has most of the Signal MOS' available. Service Det has vehicle mechanic, rigger, supply, cook, and probably one or two changes I dont' know about. MI is MI and I'll leave that ot Marauder and the other MI types. I can help your info search on commo and I do know riggers have MFF slots once they hit E-6 or so.

One factor for example could also be that being Signal in SF is one thing, but Signal in other units isn't on the same planet. I can't speak to other career fields.

I hate to say this, but you've clearly done your time so I don't feel bad about it, but what do you want to do whenever you decide to ETS/ retire?


----------



## Snaquebite (Jan 20, 2011)

With your knee problems will you be able to stay on jump status? Practically all SF support MOS's require that.


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 20, 2011)

Past tense "EFFED" knees. Ive been in physically therapy for over a year. I can jump now (I think). My profile is for psych and I've been breaking my ass off in the gym and physical therapy. I may not be 100% yet but I should be by the time I get to an AIT and then finish and PCS. Def 100% before I jump anytime soon. Really though, I'm plan on showing up and getting up to the best shape I can be and dropping my packet. Again. This time though I won't have Docs telling me that my divorce is making me depressed and that I "need a break" and would be better "off in college". 

And as far as getting out goes, I have no idea. Exactly why I'm fighting to stay in.


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 20, 2011)

Better yet, can I apply to SFAS RIGHT FROM MY RECLASS? hmm? I mean, I know im an impatient pain in the ass, but I'm tired of getting no-where with these people. Or is there a potential way to backdoor this?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 20, 2011)

Have you thought of PSYOP (37F MOS)? They have tactical teams that work with conventional combat arms and SOF, it's been the option I have really looked at for staying in.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 20, 2011)

They're going to med board you out of 11-series but let you go back to SFAS?


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 20, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> They're going to med board you out of 11-series but let you go back to SFAS?



Agree, I'd go for a support MOS then get cleared for SFAS.


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 21, 2011)

Well, found out today that I really have no say in the matter. Theyre forcing me out. So, I'll have 5 years to be re assessed fit for duty. If that happens then I'm good to go and can do just about anything I want. For now I guess I can join the guard. So maybe I'll do the 20th group thing for now. College and job hunting I guess. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 21, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Well, found out today that I really have no say in the matter. Theyre forcing me out. So, I'll have 5 years to be re assessed fit for duty. If that happens then I'm good to go and can do just about anything I want. For now I guess I can join the guard. So maybe I'll do the 20th group thing for now. College and job hunting I guess. Thanks for the help though.



Are you being put onto the TDRL?  If so, you can't go into the Guard either.
Isnt your JAG explaining this shit to you?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 21, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Well, found out today that I really have no say in the matter. Theyre forcing me out. So, I'll have 5 years to be re assessed fit for duty. If that happens then I'm good to go and can do just about anything I want. For now I guess I can join the guard. So maybe I'll do the 20th group thing for now. College and job hunting I guess. Thanks for the help though.



Have you talked to them about the continue on active duty (COAD) program? It was my understanding that even if you are P3's on your profile that you can opt to remain on active duty, under your current MOS but with a light duty job (paper pusher type) say like being a recruiter or moving into an ops job. I have been offered 2 jobs under the program (SL at the WTU and a S3 assistant) I was also told that if I could find an Ops job in an Infantry Btn, that they could para/line me into it. Fuck dude there was a SF CPT who lost his eye sight and returned to duty, he is blind in both eyes and working up at SOCOM (if I remember right).


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 21, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> Well, found out today that I really have no say in the matter. Theyre forcing me out. So, I'll have 5 years to be re assessed fit for duty. If that happens then I'm good to go and can do just about anything I want. For now I guess I can join the guard. So maybe I'll do the 20th group thing for now. College and job hunting I guess. Thanks for the help though.



Do not give up. There are a 100 ways around this, you just don't have the answers yet. If I had the web when I was in, I would have not been force out and been retired by now.


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 21, 2011)

JAG hasn't done shit for me. Im going to "purple heart" on Tuesday to see what they say. The big issue is that none of my Docs support it. And as of right now, I don't know if it's going to be TDRL or sep. But PEB called my PEBLO today and said Unfit for duty. And denied my MMRB appeal. I'm going to call Walter Reed on Monday to see if they have anything to offer. Or talk to the Ombudsmen. 

Another issue, is that because I'm not deploying, higher chain of command started med chapter paper work on me because were so over strength. JUST in case they found me fit for duty. Anyone broke is getting the boot. So I mean, according to my COC I'm pretty much just done for. I just really hope that at some point I can come back in. For the few of you that remember my fight to get here in the first place, just seems like a really shitty end to the amount of work I've put in. But I'm not giving up. I just might have to seek out other options. Maybe even hunt out a GS job at SOCOM or something. I'll take what I can get, and I WILL not let this stop me.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 22, 2011)

Are you in the D.C. area right now?


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 22, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Are you in the D.C. area right now?



Was. Could be again real soon.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 22, 2011)

OK let me know if you make it back up here, maybe we can meet up and talk.

I would say "we could meet up with Boon" but since I'm not convinced he actually exists...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 22, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> OK let me know if you make it back up here, maybe we can meet up and talk.
> 
> I would say "we could meet up with Boon" but since I'm not convinced he actually exists...



Boon is a fig-newton in our imaginations....


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 22, 2011)

I enjoy fig-newtons.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 22, 2011)

HOMO


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 23, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> ... Fighting off the MED Board docs at this point...
> ... SFAS round 2 here again soon...
> ... I'm really tired of the Army and all it's medical assholeness.



Gotta question.  If your knees are bad enough you're being reclassed out of your current MOS - and quite possibly attaining a permanent profile, why do you think you could make it _to_ SFAS much less get _through_ it?  Maybe there's a genuine reason the Army docs are doing this.

If you think the docs are wrong, then fight the permanent profile and keep your current job rather than focusing on getting out of your job and accepting the docs prognosis.  THEN think about SFAS.  Sure there are guys with prosthetics in SF, but they were there before they got the prosthetics.  SF isn't going to accept anything less than the absolutely freshest cream on the top of the milk going in.

LL


----------



## RAGE275 (Jan 24, 2011)

The fight ended today. Ortho submitted their comments about my knee and psych about some other bullshit and across the board they say no bueno. NARSUM came back today and there's no real way I can fight this. I'm on my way out. JAG says it'd be a waste. Their not going to allow me to jump. Nor ruck. Nor sit at a desk. They've made that pretty clear.

So, how long after a 199 comes back does it usually take to get the final rating as well as orders? Anyone?

Thanks again for everyones help. Now, maybe I can become an Army Civilian at range control or something. Better yet, I'll go to college, play lacrosse, destroy people.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 24, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> The fight ended today. Ortho submitted their comments about my knee and psych about some other bullshit and across the board they say no bueno. NARSUM came back today and there's no real way I can fight this. I'm on my way out. JAG says it'd be a waste. Their not going to allow me to jump. Nor ruck. Nor sit at a desk. They've made that pretty clear.
> 
> So, how long after a 199 comes back does it usually take to get the final rating as well as orders? Anyone?
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help. Now, maybe I can become an Army Civilian at range control or something. Better yet, I'll go to college, play lacrosse, destroy people.



FWIW, life on the outside world isn't as bad as it could be.  There are tons of jobs with the right skill set, work ethic, and drive.  Retiring was the second smartest move I've ever made.


----------



## Polar Bear (Jan 25, 2011)

0699 said:


> FWIW, life on the outside world isn't as bad as it could be. There are tons of jobs with the right skill set, work ethic, and drive. Retiring was the second smartest move I've ever made.



The first was to come to a link up with Boon, Car, My Wife and I.... Miss Ya Sunshine


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 25, 2011)

RAGE275 said:


> The fight ended today. Ortho submitted their comments about my knee and psych about some other bullshit and across the board they say no bueno. NARSUM came back today and there's no real way I can fight this. I'm on my way out. JAG says it'd be a waste. Their not going to allow me to jump. Nor ruck. Nor sit at a desk. They've made that pretty clear.
> 
> So, how long after a 199 comes back does it usually take to get the final rating as well as orders? Anyone?
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help. Now, maybe I can become an Army Civilian at range control or something. Better yet, I'll go to college, play lacrosse, destroy people.



No telling on how long the rating will take, I have been going throught the process for over 2 years now. My treatments are done, but the VA and MEB/PEB have been so backed up I have spent the last 6 mths just sitting around waiting.

Once you are out drop your CV to Xe, SOC-SMG, TC and Dyn. You will probably get picked up fairly quick as long as you can pass WPPS physical requirements. At least that will give you a chance to pad your bank account and make some clear choices on where you want to go from there. You could possibly IC for a year or two and get picked up at a local LEA, do your time and end up on a SWAT team some where.


----------



## 0699 (Jan 25, 2011)

Polar Bear said:


> The first was to come to a link up with Boon, Car, My Wife and I.... Miss Ya Sunshine



I going for "marrying my wife", but what ever works for you...


----------



## Echo (Mar 29, 2011)

Have you looked into 35M (HUMINT)? Has both tactical and strategic positions.


----------

